# iPhoto destroyed my Christmas



## Inline_guy (Dec 23, 2002)

Well today is a sad day for me.  And at the worst time.  I wish Janie were here to save my Christmas.  You see today iPhoto stopped working.  I would import the photos (deleting the originals from my camera) then edit them a little.  Closed the app.  Came back later today, and the Photos are gone.  No trace.  Then I lost the ability to add a new album.  But if I try to make it again it says the album already exist.  That is great!  Wish I could see it.  The the last stray was when I went to shut down, it wouldn't.  It did not freeze, it was just like the quit command (both keyboard and menu) stopped working.  

So I have lost many many holiday photos, and as a recent switcher I am a little bitter that Apple runs a commercial saying how great this app is at saving Christmas when it ruined mine...

Matthew


----------



## edX (Dec 23, 2002)

sounds like you have some corrupt volume structures. i suggest a good repair app like diskwarrior, techtool pro or drive 10.


----------



## adambyte (Dec 23, 2002)

Why not just check to see where they already would be? It sounds like they're not gone from your hard disk. See if the files are still at /users/yourname/documents/iphoto, or wherever they're stored.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 23, 2002)

Perhaps your hard disk permissions aren't right.  iPhoto may not have been able to save your photos because of this.  Thing is, when my friends run the permission repair utility, most of what comes up is iPhoto.    Macintosh HD>Applications>Utilities>Disk Utility.  Go to First Aid (I think) and click the Repair Disk Permissions button; this should (hopefully) fix it...

It'll take a while, so you might want to get a mug of hot cocoa or something.


----------



## Inline_guy (Dec 23, 2002)

It is an issue with iPhoto.  As it will not close and albums did not work.  I have the pictures.  First thing I did was go and get them them from where they are saved.  Then I deleted teh libray.cache, library.data, and one other file. 

Then I reinstalled iPhoto.  Then I took all the photos I had and imported them manually.  So they are back in iPhoto.  And it is working now, but it was a pain.  And if it would have happened to my parents they would have wiged out.

The dramaticness of my letter was past play and part being miffed.  Christmas is not ruined! 
Thanks guys

Matthew


----------



## edX (Dec 23, 2002)

HOOORAY!:!! Inline _Guy saves his own Christmas!!!! 

Have a very merry one


----------



## Inline_guy (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok guys.  Back to my problem.  My issues with the now defunct iPhoto.  The application just has absolutely no love for me.  I have deleted the caches, I have reinstalled the software (as much as I could) and now I am running a permissions repair like Ricky suggested.  

The situation is still the same.  I import photos (from my camera) and they are there until I close the app and reopen it.  Then they are gone.  It is making me biter. So any other suggestions.  I am going to try your suggestion Ed, but I need to know where I can get those apps.  I looked on Version Tracker but could not find them.  I am going to look on my iDisk for some good repair apps.  

Any help you guys can give would be much appreciated.  Otherwise I am just going to delete iPhoto and find a new way to manage my Photos.  Fingers Crossed.


Matthew


----------



## mac-blog (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi, this is going to sound like a dump question, but here it goes:

Why do you *have* to use _iPhoto_? Why don't you just use _Image Capture_ to get the pics from your camera and some other apps like _PixelNhance_ to work with them once you have them?

I use _Image Capture_, _PixelNhance_, _Curator_ (same people who made _PixelNhance_) and _GraphicConverter_ for all my photo needed. Apple's _iPhoto_ was just to slow for my (older) system.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 2, 2003)

Ya I dumped iPhoto too. It kept unexpectedly quitting on start-up and the only way I could get it back (tryed to trash and reinstall to no avail) was to reinstall the system. i went through this twice to get it back and when it happened a 3rd time that was it for me. I use image capture now and I eagerly await an updated iPhoto. Come on MWSF!!!


----------



## Inline_guy (Jan 2, 2003)

I am almost to that point.  I like seeing all my photos on a "sheet" and zooming in and out of them.  I think I have it fixed now, but if I have anymore problems then it is gone.

Matthew


----------



## plastic (Jan 3, 2003)

I use a Nikon digital camera, and I have since learn to trust Nikon View, the app that helps transfer pics through and fro the camera and my Mac. iPhoto gave me the same problems before too, and I have stopped using iPhoto since downloading the latest version of Nikon View. I think most camera makers have their own app, so it might be safer to use them to upload the pics to the Mac, and drop the folder of pics manually into iPhoto for viewing. 

Since the photos are already sitting in my HDD, they are now safe.


----------



## jack_loves_Macs (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a Sony camera and Epson printers. After visiting Epson's web site, I discovered the app called Film Factory. I really love it! I first started using it on OS 9 and recently when I upgraded to OS X, I upgraded Film Factory too. I must admit I didn't give iPhoto much of a try, but it really didn't take long to find out that it wouldn't meet my ineeds. Maybe if I had started out with iPhoto, it would be OK, but for about $30, I really like what they have done. I have had no trouble with it at all.  I think it doesn't matter what printer or camer you have either. Download it and try it out. (you have a trial period to test drive)


----------

